
Who Is Titian? Exploring the Life and Art of the Renaissance Master of Color - vo2maxer
https://mymodernmet.com/titian-paintings/
======
trumbitta2
I wish us italians never started with Giorgio Washington, Ruggero e Francesco
Bacone, and so on.

And that's why I loathe reading about Neaples, Rome, Milan, Genoa, Florence,
and of course Titian.

~~~
barry-cotter
Naples. And English is the odd one, not Italian. Most languages use exonyms.
Germans call Venice Venedig and Estonia Estland, the French call Spain
l’Espagne. The same process of translation for names was completely normal
across Europe well into the 1800s.

~~~
trumbitta2
I know, I just don't feel we should stick with this process in modern times.

------
coldcode
Sadly this is one of those sites that swarms with ads. On this computer I
can't run any ad blockers or host file dns blockers (messes up our work
spyware). I find reading stuff on the web is irritating enough but putting ads
on every available surface and a popup is too much.

~~~
beeandapenguin
In Safari the reader view was able to hide them all for me. Not an ad blocker
but definitely enhances the reading experience.

